# Ray Fox: Action/Adventure "SuperHero" Webcomic



## Scotty (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey Guys, I've been updating this webcomic I have for a while so I suppose it's about time I introduce myself my webcomic.

I'm *ScottytheMan* on furry art sites, otherwise known as just *Scotty*, or *BoScotty* in the Super Smash bros. Community (I play it competitively and I'm a formerly ranked player in my region on the wii U version). Plz

My Comic here is called *Ray Fox*. It's action/adventure comic about the worst super hero in the world.

*www.rayfoxthecomic.com: Did I do that?*






The protagonist, *Ray Fox* is, whimsy teen fox with the ability to create and control *fire and plasma.* He wants be a cool superhero like everyone else. Too bad everyone hates him because he sucks at doing so and burns everything up. He's out here trying to prove everyone wrong and become the great hero he's himself as in the future.

Here's some of the main characters in the comic starting with the protag himself,

















I've actually started this comic in 2014 and stopped updating in 2015. But I've decided to take it seriously recently and I'm gonna make the best of it.

I update twice a week. Working towards a consistent M*onday/Friday* schedule but I usually just update twice on *Friday*.


















Hope you enjoy!

I also have a Patreon! Scotty is creating Illustrations and Ray Fox: the Webcomic | Patreon if you wanna support and help me keep the comic goingm go and take look!


----------

